# Big fish fishin!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a great day with some folks from north Alabam and Chicago.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i'll say! good lookin' mess of fish...good job...where were you fishin? how deep?...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks like enough to wear them out.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

wow.....Nice fish:clap:clap


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic383979-21-1.aspx

how many times you gonna post this pic?

just kidding, nice catch as always Mr. Edgar! how much are lessons?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

my bad, too much fishin and not enough sleep I guess?


----------



## BYRD (Jul 17, 2008)

Outstanding. I finally got a chance to go offshore here in VA. Caught some wreckfish and black belly rose fish. Biggest wreck was 25 lbs or so. I'm not gonna be able to go to Georgia. My dad will be there though. Glad to see you still pounding them.:clap


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, Kim told me. Maybe the next one we do down here.


----------



## eli17 (Nov 4, 2007)

You need to get some rest cuz :sleeping. Nice fish though.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Ultralite (7/20/2009)*i'll say! good lookin' mess of fish...good job...where were you fishin? how deep?...


Deep and a long ways!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Did their thumbs get wore out?


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great mess of fish :clap


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

sweet catch


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn I did not know that you owned that boat!! I was drooling on her the other day. Nice rig


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Capt'n Brandon,



Once again; well done! Nice mess of fish.

Would love to catch up with you again.

Keep up the strong work.


----------

